# Wedding or special occasion dresses?



## haminka1 (8 Apr 2010)

I'm getting married in May and just can't get hold of a wedding dress. I wouldn't mind a nice special occasion dress instead of the traditional wedding dress either. My problem is : very petite /barely over 5 ft/ and a slender size 6. 
Does anyone know any store in or near Navan /where I live/ or Dublin with such offerings? I'd prefer a longer dress /ankle or mid-calf length/, don't want to look like a mutton dressed as a lamb


----------



## girseach (8 Apr 2010)

Hi theres a clearance sale of wedding dresses in the Fairways hotel in Dundalk, might be lucky, also check out weddingsonline.ie they have a buy and sell section and also forums where you could ask other brides.


----------



## WaterSprite (8 Apr 2010)

Coast, Debenhams or Monsoon are also good places to look.


----------



## truthseeker (8 Apr 2010)

What about a dress in a size 8 (might be easier to find) and then get altered to fit you exactly?


----------



## haminka1 (8 Apr 2010)

truthseeker said:


> What about a dress in a size 8 (might be easier to find) and then get altered to fit you exactly?



thought about that but i'd pay double for all extensive alternations - really petite and i haven't even started looking for shoes - very narrow size 2 /34/


----------



## Ciaraella (9 Apr 2010)

You could gt one made maybe?
mrs2be.ie is also a good site for wedding related info


----------



## Rois (9 Apr 2010)

Have you tried Maria B in Navan - she stocks wedding and cocktail dresses.  Maria is a seamstress herself, so can do any alterations for you.  Plus she imports a lot of her dresses from Italy, so the sizes can be quite small.  Her shop in in the laneway beside Dunnes Stores food store on Trimgate Street.

I have no connection with Maria apart from as a shopper.


----------



## haminka1 (10 Apr 2010)

thank you guys, i ordered a dress from Coast, hope there will be enough time for alternations, if necessary - as the dress has a black belt, i won't need to look for new shoes, yay /would enjoy it normally, but with my shoe size and a two months old baby this would be rather tedious at the moment/.


----------



## Megan (12 Apr 2010)

If you need a name for alterations I can supply one - just outside Navan if thats any help.


----------



## haminka1 (14 Apr 2010)

Megan said:


> If you need a name for alterations I can supply one - just outside Navan if thats any help.



Megan, the dress has just arrived and it looks fantastic! However, as expected, there is a big chunk to be taken away from the bottom otherwise I drag it all around, not even my highest heels could save me so if you could provide the name of the seamstress, i'd really appreciate it


----------



## Megan (14 Apr 2010)

I have pm you.


----------

